# AWESOME DAY!(Pictures added)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I did awesome at the show today and I'm just thrilled!!! Still in shock. 

Phoenix Rising Farm Sensation- Reserve Grand Champion Junior Doe
Kid's Corral PT Cruiser- Grand Champion Senior Buck
God's Love Farm King Bambi- Reserve Grand Champion Senior Buck

So I came home with three purple ribbons today. I'm just thrilled
:stars: :stars: :stars: 

Saleen also got second in her class with Charity in third. Sea Glass got second in her class and Dreamer got second in her class which was the same class Sensation was in!!!

Then I also got second place in Best three junior does. There were three entries.

And I showed Charity with her dam Troy(don't own her) in the dam and daughter class and we got first!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

hey you didnt tell me about the dam and daughter LOL

Congratulations again!!! I am SUPER excited for you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

he he he, Sorry. Was still really excited about the ribbons.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*



RunAround said:


> he he he, Sorry. Was still really excited about the ribbons.


thats alright -- glad I checked teh thread so now I know


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

That is awesome - I wish that there were shows around here that were not the 10 day leave them at the fair type shows......

Congrat!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

* CONGRATULATIONS ASHLEY!!!!*

Wow, that has to feel awesome having "homebreds" get those purple ribbons!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

Whoa Ashley!! That's super! What a rush!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

Congrats to you and your goats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

A big Congrats....how exciting..... :greengrin: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

Thanks! Oh and I forgot, Charity's mom,Troy, got her last leg today. So that means Troy is now an ARMCH .. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

terrific...... :greengrin: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

That's awesome!!!!! Congrats!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AWESOME DAY!*

Thanks again!!

Here are some pictures we got today:

Cruiser:









Bambi:


















And Sensation(Bambi is her sire):









With her ribbon from this weekend and last weekend:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are beautiful! Sensation takes after her daddy! :wink: :greengrin: 

Congrats once more! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I am so Thrilled with Bambi so far. All of the four kids i've gotten from him have been exact structural copies of him. Three have been the same color. :thumb:

And here are pictures of Charity. They took a bit longer since my computer crashed for a couple minutes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Would you look at those goats!!! WONDERFUL job Ashley!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:stars: Congratulations!!!! That's wonderful


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow Charity sure has matured -- nice girl.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they look great!!! :drool: 

and great idea with putting the ribbons on the choke chain loop. should have though of that!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations on those wins Ashley!!! Your goats are gorgeous!!!!! :stars: :drool: Sensation looks just like Bambi!! :greengrin: Cruiser is handsome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Charity is gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great job and your goats look stunning. Great JOB you sure earned it with these beauties.


----------

